# calendar cover so far



## dr.jaimie

Here is what i have for the cover so far...of course a lot of pics are missing so send them in!
Again the email is [email protected] this is not my regular email so only send pics here as i may not check it daily.
also those with more than one malt try ur best for a together shot...if its impossible i will make an exception but the more space u leave for others the better! each picture at the moment measure 1inch by 1inch if i need more space they will become smaller

[attachment=15500:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Nice job, Jaimie!! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## winterc0ld

can i add my babies inside although they are not maltese?


----------



## nikkivong

thanks doctor jaimie!


----------



## momtoboo

It looks really nice Jaimie,good job







.


----------



## bek74

WOW Jaimie, that looks great already. I have emailed you some pics of my babies.


----------



## bek74

Jaimie, I was just in my email and found the email I had sent you had bounced back














, I have no Idea why. I have tried a few times now and it keeps bouncing back........ Is there any other way I can get those pics to you, please

BEK


----------



## phesty

It looks great, Jaimie!























Josie says: Mommy is gonna send you my headshot. I always knew I was destined to be a supermodel.


----------



## KimKarr

Great job already, Jaimie. You know what's so cool about it? I can look at the photos and say ... "Hey! I know that one ... that's Bonnie Marie!







Or ... "Oh, look...Snowy!"







"Massimo!!!"







It's just so great to recognize and 'know' these precious ones ... I can't wait until it is all done and see how many I can recognize without any help. 

Thanks so much, Jaimie.


----------



## Katkoota

awww!! thanks Jaimie for the great job









I do know all of these fluffbutts







Our babies are famous


----------



## Scoobydoo

It's looking great Jaimie, you're doing a wonderful job for us as always, thank you for taking the time from your busy schedule


----------



## Tanner's Mom

It looks wonderful so far. I have chased Tanner all over the office this morning trying to get some good shots. Surprisingly, he does not pose well!


----------



## Deanna

Who is that in the bottom right wearing the baseball hate sticking his tongue out? Snowy? Sparkey?? I know I have seen that photo before but I can't place it...

It is sooooooo cute!

Thanks Jaimie- it looks fantastic so far. I don't know how you have the time, but we really appreciate it!


----------



## dr.jaimie

> Who is that in the bottom right wearing the baseball hate sticking his tongue out? Snowy? Sparkey?? I know I have seen that photo before but I can't place it...
> 
> It is sooooooo cute!
> 
> Thanks Jaimie- it looks fantastic so far. I don't know how you have the time, but we really appreciate it![/B]


thats snowy...once it is complete there will be a key as to who is who


----------



## Indymaltese

Bravo Bravo.. Looks really good.. Cant wait to see all up close..


----------



## Katkoota

> Who is that in the bottom right wearing the baseball hate sticking his tongue out? Snowy? Sparkey?? I know I have seen that photo before but I can't place it...
> 
> It is sooooooo cute!
> 
> Thanks Jaimie- it looks fantastic so far. I don't know how you have the time, but we really appreciate it![/B]


Snowy says "WOOF WOOF"







---- Katkoota translates it "thank you"


----------



## dr.jaimie

keep the pics coming! if u submitted a pic be sure to check and see if it is there and if u r happy with it


----------



## Gemma

I forgot. Please save a little spot for Sparkey, so far the cover looks great. good job Jaimie








have to go home to get the larger picture.







wait I just email you one and if the size is not good I do it from home







Thanks Jaimie


----------



## paris

Jaimie, I will be sending you a picture of Paris. Will try to get that done in the next day or so.

Betty


----------



## MissMelanie

Dear Jaimie, what is the deadline? You may have posted it before but I can't recall now. I am sorry.

GREAT job you have done so far.









enJOY!

Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie

> Dear Jaimie, what is the deadline? You may have posted it before but I can't recall now. I am sorry.
> 
> GREAT job you have done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enJOY!
> 
> Melanie[/B]


prob around the same time as the main calendar..oct 31st


----------



## sassy's mommy

Nice job!


----------



## dr.jaimie

bump


----------



## Andrea&Luci

YAY!!!!!!! I LOVE ALL THESE FURBALLLLLS!!!!!
Jamie, the cover looks soooo good so far!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

IT'S GOING TO BE A GREAT CALENDAR, WE ALL HAVE SUCH BEAUTIFUL FLUFFBUTTS.THANKS JAIMIE


----------



## winterc0ld

can include my prince although hes not a maltese?


----------



## ddsumm

*MOMMY*.....*MOMMY*.... kum quick!!!!! kum to de komputer.... I is famus!!! I is on de cover of a kalendar in Amewicka!!!

Oh it's wik being on de cover of the Rolling Stone.... LOL LOL

















ooo dey all wook so priddy mommy.... I hope u is going to git a kalendar so dat I kan show my frewens in ostrawia???


fank u arnty jaimie






























wots of hugs and nose wicks


Miss Chloe aka the little sausage


[attachment=14262:attachment]


----------



## felicity

Awwwwww,

my little Mishkin is on the cover









Thankyou, i love that photo of him, he's so adorable, it was fun to see what malts i know, they are all just so beautiful









Jeff had a hard time picking Mishkin out lol, he got down to three possibilities, then eliminated one and finally found Mishkin lol


felicity and 'i'm famous mum!' mishkin


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

crap forgot about this. I will try and get a new picture of the girls soon and send it to you.


----------



## Karen542

Jaimee calendar looks great







I sent a couple of pictures of Peechie awhile ago and I dont see her on the calendar. Maybe you didnt get the?? Also you email address is [email protected] not gmail.com.

Thanks Karen542 - Peechies Mom


----------



## 2maltese4me

Wow...looks great. I haven't been on because we have company from out of state.....just sent some pics over.


----------



## MickeysMom

Thanks for adding Mickey!!!!!!


----------



## bklynlatina

Great Job So Far.

Chulita has an appt this Saturday at the Groomer maybe I can get a nice pic of her over the weekend and I'll send it to you.


----------



## dr.jaimie

> Jaimee calendar looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent a couple of pictures of Peechie awhile ago and I dont see her on the calendar. Maybe you didnt get the?? Also you email address is [email protected] not gmail.com.
> 
> Thanks Karen542 - Peechies Mom[/B]


its gmail not qmail so resend..let me know via pm when u send so i can let u know if i got it this time


----------



## cindysilver

I've sent in my pic of Jacky boy









Thanks for doing this!! so sweet


----------



## zsazsasmom

lookin good


----------



## dr.jaimie

bump


----------



## Edwinna

*Jaime, I will have a picture of Strike and Audrey soon. Thanks for doing all this work. It looks great!*


----------



## Boobookit

WOW!! It looks wonderful so far!! Great job, Jamie!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Great job!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

there r still 30 spots open on here but if i need more i will shrink the pics i have...so keep them coming!


----------



## abbey

Dr. Jaimie - I sent my pictures of Abbey to qmail, so I will resend today. Was Joe's email gmail as well? I sent it to qmail too!


----------



## Fenway's Momma

sent you some pics of the beastie...it looks great!


----------



## CoriMalte

It looks great! Thanks for your work


----------



## Katkoota

wow!! it does really get nicer and nicer. I can't wait to see the final result







Jaimie, you rock


----------



## dr.jaimie

yay its really filling up..but dont submit b/c u dont think there is enough room b/c if i reduce the pics to 2/4 and inch i can fot almost twice the pics so keep them coming!


----------



## Karen542

> yay its really filling up..but dont submit b/c u dont think there is enough room b/c if i reduce the pics to 2/4 and inch i can fot almost twice the pics so keep them coming![/B]


Thanks Jaimee, you got Peechie in


----------



## jude'n'jools

It looks great







I'm having a hard time trying to get the 3 to sit & stay


----------



## robin

It looks great Jaimie!














Thanks for doing this for us!


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated


----------



## Julie718

It looks really good! Great job Jaimie!


----------



## dr.jaimie

added more space


----------



## dr.jaimie

thanks everyone for sending the pics...keep them coming!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

It looks great Jaimie. This is pathetic but on left side third picture up is that Belle. Otherwise I didn't
see her yet.


----------



## dr.jaimie

> It looks great Jaimie. This is pathetic but on left side third picture up is that Belle. Otherwise I didn't
> see her yet.[/B]


haha no shes on top row at left


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=271809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great Jaimie. This is pathetic but on left side third picture up is that Belle. Otherwise I didn't
> see her yet.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha no shes on top row at left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

OK, my husband and I are here with magnifying glass, you mean the right side facing the computer screen second one in, do we have it yet. Pretty pitiful that with two sets of eyes we think that's it but had to ask.


----------



## dr.jaimie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=271810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great Jaimie. This is pathetic but on left side third picture up is that Belle. Otherwise I didn't
> see her yet.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha no shes on top row at left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my husband and I are here with magnifying glass, you mean the right side facing the computer screen second one in, do we have it yet. Pretty pitiful that with two sets of eyes we think that's it but had to ask. [/B]
Click to expand...

here she is..haha dont worry the pic will be bigger in person!
[attachment=14491:attachment]


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess

This is awesome Jaimie!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=271813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Maltese Adora-Belle @ Oct 14 2006, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=271809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'> It looks great Jaimie. This is pathetic but on left side third picture up is that Belle. Otherwise I didn't
> see her yet.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha no shes on top row at left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

OK, my husband and I are here with magnifying glass, you mean the right side facing the computer screen second one in, do we have it yet. Pretty pitiful that with two sets of eyes we think that's it but had to ask. [/B][/QUOTE] 
here she is..haha dont worry the pic will be bigger in person!
[attachment=14491:attachment]
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks Jaimie. Size doesn't make all that much difference as long as all the babies get on.


----------



## beckybc03

Thanks so much for adding Lilly!! It looks great!


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated


----------



## dr.jaimie

15 days left to turn in ur pics...if there is someone who doesnt come on often but u think they would want to be on the cover send them an email or something to let them know...i already have whitney's ella


----------



## dr.jaimie

bumpity bump


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

Thanks for adding Zoe and Bella Jaime! The calendar page looks wonderful!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## I found nemo

Okay my camera is coming in 2 days!! YAYAYAYAY
Now what?







I just take the picture and send it to Jaimie right??


Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## dr.jaimie

yup thats it


----------



## I found nemo

> yup thats it[/B]










No problem, I think I can accomplish this all on my own...









Thanks~


----------



## joe

looks great


----------



## KimKarr

Jaimie -- It looks SO good!


----------



## The A Team

Hi, I just e-mailed a pic of Archie & Abbey - hope you get it. The first two times I tried to e-mail, they came back as undeliverable! The cover looks great so far! Nice Job.


----------



## dr.jaimie

> Hi, I just e-mailed a pic of Archie & Abbey - hope you get it. The first two times I tried to e-mail, they came back as undeliverable! The cover looks great so far! Nice Job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


i dont see it yet....if u have AIM or yahoo PM me


----------



## mtenander1

Wow great job!!!!









Thanks for adding Mia!!

I can't wait to buy the calendar.


----------



## dr.jaimie

i hope everyone sends in a pic..i dont want to leave n e one out!


----------



## maggie's mommy

Maggie thanks you for adding her picture! It looks wonderful - can't wait until the calendar comes out.

Pat


----------



## 2maltese4me

Wow, its coming along really well. Thanks for taking the time to do this!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

there is still room left...dont worry everyone can be on the cover...as long as submitted by the 31st!


----------



## Morkie4

I like it! Really cool idea.


----------



## I found nemo

Just a couple of days till my camera comes in..
Seems the ship is always ready to sail, but I am never ready to board








I am running to stay afloat.....................So wait for me...LOL

Andrea~


----------



## maltx3

Fantastic job Jaimie







Thanks for adding my trio.


----------



## MickeysMom

Wow! It looks great!


----------



## ddsumm

Looks great Jaimie....



question please??



Hubby asked if on the 'inside' cover there would be a 'list" of where the dog is from?? i.e. say just the state?? or even in my case country?? western australia??



I guess you dont have to state the town or anything - in case some folks dont want that known - but it would be nice to know where they are from i.e. FL; KS; CA etc etc??



Is there anything planned for this??



And how many calanders are we allowed to order?? and do we have to order BEFORE they are printed or what??



Im sorry to sound dumb, but seeing this is the first time for me I just have lots of questions. LOL LOL



Hugs and tail wags





Dede and the little sausage from down under



[attachment=14645:attachment]


----------



## dr.jaimie

> Looks great Jaimie....
> 
> 
> 
> question please??
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby asked if on the 'inside' cover there would be a 'list" of where the dog is from?? i.e. say just the state?? or even in my case country?? western australia??
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you dont have to state the town or anything - in case some folks dont want that known - but it would be nice to know where they are from i.e. FL; KS; CA etc etc??
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything planned for this??
> 
> 
> 
> And how many calanders are we allowed to order?? and do we have to order BEFORE they are printed or what??
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry to sound dumb, but seeing this is the first time for me I just have lots of questions. LOL LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs and tail wags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dede and the little sausage from down under
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=14645:attachment][/B]


joe orders from cafe press and there is no option to make an inside cover







i will have a key as to who is who but i dont have it set up as to where everyone is from


----------



## sheila2182

Thanks Jaimie for adding my gang !


----------



## halfpin21

I just sent Matrix's picture!


----------



## dr.jaimie

> I just sent Matrix's picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


added!


----------



## The A Team

Did you ever get Archie & Abbey's pic yet? Just wondering....I sent pics to both e-mail addresses. Joe just PM'd me - he finally got the pics I sent him (Yipee). 

I just love the cover you're working on!

Well, actually ...some of the faces on your cover look like they could be my fur kids. It's amazing how much they can look alike.


----------



## I found nemo

My camera came yesterday, and my memory card came today, so when my husband gets home tonight he will set this friggin camera up for me..
So I will be sending a picture tonight or tomorrow(Oh Lord it's about time)









Andrea~


----------



## dr.jaimie

> Did you ever get Archie & Abbey's pic yet? Just wondering....I sent pics to both e-mail addresses. Joe just PM'd me - he finally got the pics I sent him (Yipee).
> 
> I just love the cover you're working on!
> 
> Well, actually ...some of the faces on your cover look like they could be my fur kids. It's amazing how much they can look alike.[/B]


 

yes i got them!


----------



## Gemma

great job Jaimie. there are only a very few that I don't recognize







but each one of them make me smile when I remember a story about them or think about their personality. it's so good to know all of you


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Hey Jaimie, I sent you a pic yesterday of Tanner but I question whether it was usable or not. Let me know if you didn't get it and I will resend. Thx


----------



## Morkie4

I love it! Even more today than I did yesterday.........cause I see my baby, Kallie on there. It really is terrific! Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## steponme

Hey Jaimie, 

Did you receive the picture I emailed you for the calander.


----------



## I found nemo

Sent mine in, hope you got it Jaimie..



Thanks,

Andrea~


----------



## dr.jaimie

ok i updated with the latest pics i received...sorry it took so long...if u dont see ur fluff let me know!


----------



## I found nemo

I can't find Nemo.. Could be that I am blind though..

Can you tell me where he is??





Thanks,

Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools

Nope, i dont see Nemo either!


----------



## k/c mom

I was looking for Nemo, too! Gotta see how the new camera is doing!!

The cover looks great.... I love seeing so many cute Malts all in one place!!


----------



## ddsumm

It looks stunning to say the least.....well done Jaimie

























I didnt realise how many people had more than one fluff butt......awesome to say the least.





Dont they all look divine together ...Hmmm.... Im in love


















Im glad that there are so many lovely babies out there.





Hugs and tail wags





Dede and the little sausage from down under



[attachment=14966:attachment] 



~~~mommy..... we all is famous.. we all on der cover of der maltese kalender for next year!! ~~Miss Chloe


----------



## The A Team

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=274276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get Archie & Abbey's pic yet? Just wondering....I sent pics to both e-mail addresses. Joe just PM'd me - he finally got the pics I sent him (Yipee).
> 
> I just love the cover you're working on!
> 
> Well, actually ...some of the faces on your cover look like they could be my fur kids. It's amazing how much they can look alike.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes i got them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I just saw them on your cover - oh, how exciting! Thank you so much....


----------



## dr.jaimie

opps i thought i added it but it wasnt saving right...he is there now..sorry


----------



## I found nemo

> opps i thought i added it but it wasnt saving right...he is there now..sorry[/B]


 

























Thanks Jaimie!!!



Andrea~


----------



## steponme

Thanks for adding Macy! All the babies looks so cute! Great Job!!


----------



## MissMelanie

*Jaimie GREAT JOB!

enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## sophie

Jaimie, thanks for adding Sophie. It looks great!!!!

Linda


----------



## dr.jaimie

8 days to submit ur photo for the cover!!!! dont forget!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

> 8 days to submit ur photo for the cover!!!! dont forget!!!![/B]


 








Whew! Finally, I sent you pics!

Dee


----------



## MellieMel

Thanks Jaimie!!


----------



## bellasmommy

Thanks! It's so wonderful that everyone gets to be on the cover, too perfect!
I am just as excited this year as I was last year.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

Jaime,

_*THANK YOU* for all the work you are putting into the calendar cover - looks GREAT_!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## dr.jaimie

[attachment=15206:attachment]


----------



## dr.jaimie

common there r at LEAST 22 spots to fill..i know there r more of u out there! if no one starts sending pics i will let those who have more than one malt to choose to submit singles of their pups


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

Jaimie it looks great. We are so lucky to have you. Come on everyone send in your picture. We want all the babies on there.


----------



## dr.jaimie




----------



## sOphiebaby

EEP!! I'm not too late right?









I will send you pictures today.. as in NOW









Thank you so so so much!








(<--new smiley?)


----------



## dr.jaimie

deadline is HALLOWEEN!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie




----------



## Gemma

I like your bump gifs







keep bumping











where is Baby Dior, can't find her


----------



## dr.jaimie

ive put all the pics i have gotten.....if u dont see ur pups pic i havent gotten it. i saw sophies mom said she was sending..i never received it





im running out of BUMP gifs lol


----------



## kab

> ive put all the pics i have gotten.....if u dont see ur pups pic i havent gotten it. i saw sophies mom said she was sending..i never received it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im running out of BUMP gifs lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Let me know if we can send in singles. I couldn't get a good one of Sugar and Chloe together.


----------



## carrie

hahah...lovin the bump gifs!!









the cover is looooooking gooooood!!


----------



## lacey

Yikes! I can't believe I almost missed this! I'm hunting up a good picture of Daisy and Toby together!


----------



## maltlover

When is the deadline for this? I cant get any good pictures of lucky and mitzi ? Pleae let me know


----------



## lacey

> When is the deadline for this? I cant get any good pictures of lucky and mitzi ? Pleae let me know[/B]



When I was glancing through I saw where the deadline was Halloween.


----------



## dr.jaimie

just updated......i need at least 4 more but would like to fill the bottom row too or i will have to do some rearranging! if u submitted a group pic but would rather ur pups as singles send me some or let me know...only 2 more days left!


----------



## robin

Looks great Jaimie!














Thank you for doing this!


----------



## lacey

Jaimie did you get my email I sent last night with pictures of Daisy and Toby? I sent it, but I don't see their picture in the calendar. Or have you just not updated the picture? Let me know if you didn't get it and I will resend it.


----------



## dr.jaimie

> Jaimie did you get my email I sent last night with pictures of Daisy and Toby? I sent it, but I don't see their picture in the calendar. Or have you just not updated the picture? Let me know if you didn't get it and I will resend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


they r on the left...


----------



## lacey

LOL! Thanks!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

there r 15 spots left to fill...i am waiting on a couple of members i know will want a pic in...if i dont get ne more i will start making the group pics separate


----------



## wagirl98665

The calendar cover looks great Jaimie. Good Job!


----------



## k/c mom

Jaimie, we may not get 15 by Tues. Maybe just fill in the one spot on the last row and leave the bottom row as is... it looks fine to me.


----------



## dr.jaimie

> Jaimie, we may not get 15 by Tues. Maybe just fill in the one spot on the last row and leave the bottom row as is... it looks fine to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


well i know of at least 2 that need to send in a pic..prob more out there..so i think i can get the last row filled


----------



## dr.jaimie




----------



## Vikki and Audrey

Hi Jaime,
I've e.mailed you two pics of Audrey to pick from. They're from my husband's e.mail though so keep an eye out for an e.mail from Ed!

Thanks!!
Vikki


----------



## lilybellesmom

Hi Dr. Jaime! I just sent you an email of LB's photo.



Thank you,

Laurie


----------



## dr.jaimie

tomorrw is deadline


----------



## lilybellesmom

> tomorrw is deadline[/B]


 

LOL







Love it!


----------



## The A Team

Jaimie, your cover shows more pictures than are shown on the finished calendar cover that's for sale.
I'm confused....


----------



## lovemytobi

The calendar looks great. When will it be for sale and how do we go about buying it?


----------



## dr.jaimie

today is the last day!


----------



## dr.jaimie

could this be the final product?!


----------



## Boobookit

*That is beautiful Jamie...great work!!*

*Marie & Pacino*


----------



## Deanna

Good work Jaimie, it looks fantastic! Thank you for all your hard work!









I can't wait to see the whole calendar!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Awesome, awesome job Jaimie!! That has to be the cutest cover ever...love the fluffs!


----------



## k/c mom

It looks so great!! That is amazing how it totally got filled just as the deadline approached. Whew! Perfect!!


----------



## Scoobydoo

It looks fantastic Jaimie, you have done an excellent job


----------



## Deanna

> Jaimie, your cover shows more pictures than are shown on the finished calendar cover that's for sale.
> I'm confused....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



That's the 2006 calendar. 2007 isn't finished yet-- Jaimie is just finishing up the cover, and the deadline for submission for photos to be in the calendar ended yesterday. As soon as Joe has it finished he will post that it's done and the link to buy it. I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## paris

Job well done, Jaime! Looks great.


----------



## dr.jaimie

> It looks so great!! That is amazing how it totally got filled just as the deadline approached. Whew! Perfect!![/B]


yes it was but unfortunately there r some i know that wanted to send a pic but didnt get one to me in time


----------



## gattirenata

BUT...... i read the pics were supposed to be sent to Joe... 
I sent it a long time ago... =(
sorry I got confused!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

> BUT...... i read the pics were supposed to be sent to Joe...
> I sent it a long time ago... =(
> sorry I got confused!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


i will see what i can do..i will try real hard to fix this tonight


----------



## aea6574

My first time looking at this.

What a foolish thing I did by missing it.

Oh well, I will get to see everybody elses wonderful hounds. I get to see mine everyday.

Looks great, fantastic work.


----------

